# Oil Platform List



## NautiCat (Mar 20, 2020)

I've searched a little, not a lot on the forum and found some posts about a decade old. Wondering if anybody has an excel sheet of all the GPS locations for current oil rigs.

I found this https://www.data.bsee.gov/Main/Platform.aspx#onlinequeries but it only provides a PDF. I tried a PDF > Excel converter and that works great, but because the PDF is in numerous pages the converter creates a tab for each page.

I'd take a full list that I can filter, or those within 150NM of Pensacola...

I know my first post here, only because I didn't have access to my old account that I hadn't used in 6-8 years and i'm just now getting a boat again after I sold my last so long ago.

Thanks for any help provided.


----------



## Mandatory Fun (Dec 6, 2016)

You can copy the rows on each page you need and paste to notepad to create a plain text file. then you can import that to excel and you will insert column breaks when you first create the spreadsheet.


----------

